# Ball Python drinking water



## ghostmonkey (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi folks
Still learning though, hopefully very fast, about the best environment etc for keeping ball pythons. With regards to their drinking water is tap water OK. Like pretty much everything there appears to be slightly conflicting opinions when I do a Google search on this.
Cheers
mark


----------



## Yorkie6013 (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you drink tap water? I know I do, plenty of it, but personally I wouldnt give that to any snake I had. Too much chlorine in it for me to be happy about it.


----------



## ghostmonkey (Mar 7, 2015)

so better to stick to bottled spring water?


----------



## Yorkie6013 (Dec 15, 2014)

you can use bottled water, or use a dechlorinator etc. etc. 

tbh i'll be interested to see what the general consensus of opinion is in this thread with regards to it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They seem to drink either bottled or tap that has been left to stand overnight.

Personally, I use bottled.

john,


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I use stood water, but I do also add "reptisafe"


----------



## Toleth (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it depends on the quality of your local water. Where i lived previously the water was hard and would leave heavy staining around the top of the bowl as water evaporated and had an odd smell to it. So i used bottled water. However where i currently live, the water quality is spot on so i just use tap water.


----------

